# firefox 27, chromium 33.0, thunderbird flackern [solved]

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Firefox. Beispiel hier im Forum einfach auf News und Announcements klicken. Das ist eine schöne lange Liste. Vergrößert die Schrift ein wenig so das der Scrollbalken ein wenig Raum zum Scrollen gibt. Ich weiß ja schließlich nicht wie lang die Liste bei euch ist.

Bei so einer halben Mausradumdrehungen um vom Anfang der Liste zum Ende zu gelangen tritt es bei mir in der Regel auf. Sitzt der Mauszeiger dabei auf einem Link der dadurch orange hinterlegt wird. Flackert das Bild. Teilweise wird die rechte Hälfte vom Browserfenster so dargestellt als sei ein Mausradschlag weiter nach Unten gescrolled worden und die linke Hälfte ist noch in der Vergangenheit auf dem Link.

Ich dachte zuerst es ist ein Problem von webkit oder dem nvidia Treiber, aber nein. Chromium hat nicht das selbe Problem.

Das Sanfte Scrollen habe ich auch schon ein und aus geschaltet, hat nichts verändert. Es nervt mich allerdings, denn diesen Fehler habe ich auch bei anderen Seiten. News kann man so nicht lesen wenn die Darstellung flackert und Springt.

Schreibt mir doch wenn ihr das reproduzieren könnt oder auch wenn nicht.

Edit: Auf meinem 32 Bit System habe ich das nicht. Ich probiere nachher mal die firefox-bin Version.

Grüße

Chris

Edit2: Clutter war wohl der Übeltäter. Ein update auf Clutter 1.16.4-r1 löste das Problem.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Thu Mar 20, 2014 11:14 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich kann das für 27.0 nicht reproduzieren. 27.0.1 habe ich noch nicht installiert.

In solchen Fällen verschiebe ich, bei geschlossenem Firefox, ~/.mozilla irgendwo hin und starte Firefox neu. Es wird ein neues ~/.mozilla angelegt und oft genug haben sich damit auch Probleme gelöst.

----------

## kurisu

Jean-Paul hier nur beipflichtend, kann auch ich dies für ~amd64 nicht reproduzieren. Und ja, das Anlegen eines neuen Profils ist bei Problemen mit Firefox oftmals keine vergebene Liebesmüh.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. das ~/.mozilla zu verschieben hilft leider nicht.

Aber ich kann das Problem genauer spezifizieren. Wenn ich scrolle und dann damit aufhöre.. anschließend mit der Maus über die Links fahren.. Scheinbar wirkt es so als sei die Darstellung eines Orange hinterlegten Link Größer.. und ist deswegen verrutscht die die neu gerenderte Seite um 2 bis 5 Pixel.

Ich schau mir das morgen mal unter KDE an.. vielleicht ist das ja auch ein GTK oder QT Problem.. :/

Massiv fällt mir das nur im Forum auf.. auch manche Elemente wie der Vorschau Knopf flackern nach dem Klick darauf. Da wird der Knopf ja mit einer kleinen Umrandung dargestellt, als sei der Knopf per Tastatursteuerung ausgewählt.

Edit: Es muss ein GTK Problem sein.. unter KDE habe ich mit dem selben Browser keine Probleme.

----------

## firefly

Da firefox unter linux gtk als backend für Ihr XUL verwendet kann es nur an dem verwendeten Theme liegen.

Eventuell wird unter KDE ein anderes GTK theme verwendet als unter deinem "standard" WM/DE?

----------

## strangerthandreams

Bei mir machen die genannten Versionen Probleme und verursachen andauernd Abstürze. Sie sind allerdings derzeit auch noch auf ~amd64. Jedenfalls musste ich downgraden auf die 24.3.0 auf jeweils zwei verschiedenen Rechnern mit jeweils AMD64-Architektur.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Da firefox unter linux gtk als backend für Ihr XUL verwendet kann es nur an dem verwendeten Theme liegen.

 

Nun der Theme ist es nicht, dann würde ja der Theme also der Rahmen, das Menue und so weiter betroffen sein oder nicht? Ich glaube ich habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt. Entweder ist es ein Problem des Prozesses der die Webseite vor rendert oder war mir jetzt offensichtlicher erscheint, die im Speicher hinterlegte Webseite je nach "Sichtbarem Ausschnitt" in den Speicherbereich des X-Servers übergibt der sich dann um die Darstellung kümmert.

Wenn so etwas überhaupt existiert. Beim Scrollen muss ja die Bildinformation aktualisiert werden genau wie bei Mouse Over Effekts von Buttons und Co.

Jedenfalls aktualisiere ich jetzt erst mal alle Abhängigkeiten vom Fuchs, schau ob das Problem dann noch da ist und hangel mich mal weiter vor. Vielleicht ist es auch eine Hardwarebeschleunigung? Ich finde es jedenfalls seltsam das es nur unter Gnome 3.0 auftritt aber nicht unter meinem KDE4 Desktop.

Epiphany hat das Problem auch nicht, nur der Fuchs. Aber es betrifft auch andere Webseiten, News-Seiten wie Heise oder dessen Kommentar-Bereich.  Es ist ärgerlich wenn die Links unter einem Kommentar für den nächsten Thread nicht da gezeichnet werden wo sie laut Scrollstatus sind, sondern 2 cm weiter oben.

Mir ist auch klar das das Unstable ist.. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das Verhalten mit einem Screencapture Programm aufzeichnen kann. Mal gucken ob das geht, eigentlich ein Bug den ich gerne melden würden, wenn ich denn mal herausfinde was ihn verursachen könnte.

Probleme finde ich auch eigentlich nicht schlimm, ich weiß auch das mein System an vielen Punkten auf dem Unstable Zweigt läuft.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Mar 03, 2014 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Da firefox unter linux gtk als backend für Ihr XUL verwendet kann es nur an dem verwendeten Theme liegen. 
> 
> Nun der Theme ist es nicht, dann würde ja der Theme also der Rahmen, das Menue und so weiter betroffen sein oder nicht? Ich glaube ich habe mich da falsch ausgedrückt. Entweder ist es ein Problem des Prozesses der die Webseite vor rendert oder war mir jetzt offensichtlicher erscheint, die im Speicher hinterlegte Webseite je nach "Sichtbarem Ausschnitt" in den Speicherbereich des X-Servers übergibt der sich dann um die Darstellung kümmert.
> 
> 

 

Nein es kann auch die darstellung der Webseite als solches beeinflussen, wenn der Browser native controls verwendet, welche von dem theme beeinflusst werden können.

----------

## ChrisJumper

So, also nachdem ich nichts zufriedenstellendes finden konnte. Habe ich noch ein wenig das Internet durchsucht. firefox gonome flickering waren die Suchbegriffe die mir weiter halfen.

goosamer-threads.com Gentoo oder bugzilla.mozilla.org

Der Tipp der mir weiter half: gfx.content.azure.enabled in about:config auf false zu setzen.

Trotzdem sehr seltsam. Vielleicht aber auch weil ich ein nightly build getestet habe und dabei meine Konfiguration modifiziert wurde. Doch dann hätte es sowohl unter KDE4 als auch mit dem neuen .mozilla Verzeichnis funktionieren sollen. Sehr seltsam.

Edit: Zu früh gefreut. Mein Paradebeispiel lies sich zwar nicht so schnell reproduzieren, aber das Scroll Problem tritt noch auf. flackernde Knöpfe aber allerdings aktuell nicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

So.

Ich hatte nach etwas längeren Tests wohl verschiedene Bugs. Die flackernden Knöpfe wurden durch das deaktivieren von  gfx.content.azure.enabled behoben.  Mit diesen Einstellungen ist der Effekt zumindest stark eingegrenzt und damit kann ich leben:

Vermutlich liegt es an einer neuen Maus und unterschiedlichen Einstellungen bezüglich der Scroll Geschwindigkeit sowohl unter Gnome als auch KDE. Bei der Standardeinstellung ist Auto-Scroll und Smoth Scrolling zwar aktiviert, aber ich hatte es schon mal deaktiviert weil ich es für ein ähnliches Problem verantwortlich hielt.

general.smoothScroll=true

general.autoScroll=true

Erneutes aktivieren brachte zuerst nicht die gewünschte Abhilfe, aber durch ändern der Werte bei 

general.smoothScroll.mouseWheel.durationMaxMS=500  # von 400

general.smoothScroll.mouseWheel.durationMinMS=250  # von 200

wurde das Scrollen wieder erträglich.

Darauf gekommen bin ich als ich sah das manche Smartphone Besitzer bei Touch Bedienung das selbe Problem berichtet haben. Crome hat ein ähnliches Problem aber das tritt wesentlich seltener auf.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Es bleiben leider weithin nervige Darstellungsfehler bei Check-Boxen oder solchen drop down menu Einträgen. Vielleicht ist ja was mit dem Java-Script nicht in Ordnung. Besonders nervig ist es halt wenn die Checkbox mit einem OK nicht angezeigt wird die Seite darunter sich dann aber auch nicht mehr Scrollen lässt oder Links klicken lassen. Durch Tastatur-Steuerung kann man dann doch das Feld sichtbar machen und z.b. "OK" anklicken.

Edit: Nun so langsam macht sich das Problem auf meinen anderen Systemen breit. Chromium hat es mittlerweile auch und auch der x86 Rechner ist betroffen. Die Wahrnehmung ist relativ schwierig da ich das nicht messen kann. Eben firefox-bin-28 installiert und es ist immer noch da. Ich beobachte mal die anderen Threads, da wird clutter auch vermutet.

Mal schauen ob media-libs/clutter-1.16.4-r1 und das Update zu x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-334.21-r1 etwas änderte. Sobald es wieder verschwindet, melde ich mich wieder.

Edit2: Nun in der clutter-1.16.4-r1 Version ist ein Patch enthalten das angeblich genau dieses Problem fixed. Juhuuu :) Erklärt auch warum diese Version so schnell als stable markiert wurde. Ich warte noch bis das neue Chromium durchgelaufen ist und werde mal schauen ob es was gebracht hat.

----------

